
Sentry: A new Look - tosh
https://blog.sentry.io/2016/08/30/a-new-look.html
======
reacharavindh
Would've helped to at least have a screenshot of the "new look".

~~~
pkd
Its live as their current homepage.
[https://getsentry.com](https://getsentry.com)

~~~
daniel_levine
Just made a domain switch too, [https://sentry.io/](https://sentry.io/) now!

------
avolcano
In case anyone was curious, the logged-in app remains basically the same, but
that's not a complaint or anything. Been using Sentry for several months on a
personal project and absolutely love it; dig the new look on the marketing
side!

------
bentlegen
Also getsentry.com is now sentry.io:
[https://blog.sentry.io/2016/08/30/sentry-
io.html](https://blog.sentry.io/2016/08/30/sentry-io.html)

------
Ralfp
Took me a moment to spot the animation in site's head. Very nice indeed, but
I've considered dominant reds bolder and nicer, even if not without its own
tradeoffs.

Still, amazing work. :)

